
The Right to Be Rude - mrzool
http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=8609
======
kstenerud
What does the OSI actually do nowadays?

They were important in the past for advocacy and awareness, but open source is
now a household word, so what is the actual purpose of OSI, and is it even
useful?

Does being on their shitlist prevent you from contributing to open source
projects? No.

Would open source projects die without their support? I doubt it.

So is it any wonder that in their loss of mission they've become ossified and
bureaucratic, doing the modern day equivalent of arguing over how many angels
can dance on the end of a pin?

